# snoeshoe mtn west virginia



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

snoeshoe mountain is a top cl*** resort with challenging hills for every skill level, i wnet with a group of guys and we rented a 4 room apartment with a living room balcony and kitchen! NICE:thumbsup: so the nightlife is also great and even if u dont feel like boarding u can entertain urself

but who would want to do that anyways? 

so i recommend this park to intermediate boarders up
its real nice


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

I went there in Feburary and i had an awesome time! Were you in the powder ridge lodges because thats where we were and it had a kitchen, balcony and living room too?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

*Yep*

I love snowshoe mnt... thats where i first learned to ski. nice resort and trails but lately ive been going to Winterplace WV which is about two hrs south of Snowshoe because they let you ski/ride all day with one lift ticket, 8am - 10pm... But snowshoe is still a nice place


----------

